# Living Room Theater equipment list



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

I will post some pics one day but here is a couple of unaltered pics of the Mits after ISF calibration.

Mits WS-73615 (ISF Calibrated)
Denon AVR-2808CI
Polk RTi8 - mains
Polk CSiA6 - Center 
Polk RTi28 - Rears
HSU VTF-3 MK3 Turbo
HSU MBM-12 nearfield 
BFD 1124P - Bass EQ
PS3 - 60g
X360 - HD-DVD/Media Extender
DirectTV HD-DVR/Seagate FAP 750g


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Who did your calibration? What's your source on those photos?


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Who did your calibration? What's your source on those photos?


ISF calibration was done by Steve Martin aka cheezmo http://www.smartcalibration.com/

I took the pictures using my Digital camera 3 megapixal pausing the DVR. Source was a Target commercial.

Steve is a quite talented and honest person, 2 MIT degrees and so forth.

Since all my sources send a 1080i signal to my TV I had him calibrate only the 1080i scanrate.

Best $325 I have spent in a while. I was able to keep the price lower by having already cleaned the lens and calibrating only the 1080I scanrate.

HE also made sure all my sources were setup properly. He was at my house for 5 hours.


----------

